# DOGS CHASING DEER



## HUNT FISH DIE

HI YA BOEHR I REALLY APPRECIATE ALL THE EXTRA TIME YOU TAKE ON THIS SITE, BEYOND YOUR DAY JOB. OUR NEIGHBORHOOD, WHICH BUTTS TO STATE LAND IN ARENAC CO., IS BEING USED AS A PLAYGROUND FOR A NEIGHBORS' DOG! BUT EVEN WORSE, I SAW THIS DOG CHASING DEER, TURKEY AND EVEN SAW THE DOG ONCE WITH A DEER LEG IN ITS MOUTH!! NEELESS TO SAY I HAVENT SEEN 1/4 OF THE DEER THIS YEAR COMPARED TO YEARS PAST NEAR THE HOUSE. THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR ABOUT 6 MONTHS NOW AND THE LAST STRAW WAS THIS PAST RIFLE SEASON, I WAS HUNTING THE STATE LAND NEARBY, AND AFTER 3 HOURS SAW A DEER RUN BY AND THE DOG 30 YARDS BEHIND IT. MY ? IS, COULD I HAVE SHOT IT?
I DID JUST YESTERDAY, CALL ANIMAL CONTROL AND WILL FIND OUT I HOPE SOON ANY RESULTS. I APPRECIATE THE ANSWER TO MY QUESTION, AND ANY OTHER ADVICE TO THE SITUATION. THANKS BOEHR

HUNT,FISH,DIE


----------



## Byron

Hunt,

I believe you could have shot the dog if you saw it chasing deer, but Boehr will tell you for sure.

Also, it isn't considered polite to write everything in CAPS. CAPS indicates that you are yelling, and it's more difficult to read. I like your posts, so keep putting them up, just turn the caps lock off.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## boehr

HUNT,FISH,DIE...Legally you can not shoot a dog chasing wild deer. Only a law enforcement officer can shoot a dog chasing deer. A citizen can only shoot a dog that is harming livestock or attacking a person. Many officers will not shoot a dog chasing deer because they will lose a law suit, unless it is a last resort, me included. I enjoy giving the owner a ticket for not taking care of their dog much better.

That's the right think to do, calling the County Animal Control Officer.


----------



## Mtnman198

boehr
thats an interesting post,I know many hunters who think it is perfectly legal to shoot dogs running deer,do you know why this is?did it use to be legal? hopefully our members will read this and pass it along to other hunters so as not to give us a bad name.


----------



## boehr

Mtnman198...The Dog Law was first written in 1919. If that has been the law since then I can't tell you. The part about a law enforcement officer being the only person able to kill a dog chasing deer has been law for sure since the 70's. Why it's like that I also can't say, I can come up with many guess but they would be just guesses. I know officers who have shot dogs running deer and then been sued and lost. That is one reason a lot of officers will not shoot a dog. I myself have only shoot one dog in my career and that was with the owners permission first, along with court orders and circumstances that left no choice. Everyone else, the dogs owner, that could be found gets tickets. It is my opinion that a dog chases things by instinct, their not doing anything that does not come naturally. It's the owners responsibility to properly train their dog for whatever they choose to use the dog for. Anyone who just let's their dog run is lazy, doesn't care about the dog, and deserves to be punished by the means of the law. Most of those same people are lazy to ever license their dog or get the proper shots for their dog too.


----------



## HUNT FISH DIE

I apologize for being impolite about my CAPS. I didnt realize that they actually meant I was yelling. Sorry Byron and to others. Thanks Boehr, the animal control officer said he was going over to the house to talk with the owners. When I placed the phone call, I preferred to remain anonymous; mainly because I didnt want any neighborhood "wars". But, he told me he really cant do anything w/o a name and phone # where he can reach me if any questions arose. Does this sound correct? I guess if they did find out it was me who called, I dont care if it bangs it into these peoples' heads that you cant, just because you move into the "sticks", let your dog run loose. You are right about the owners having 110% responsibilty of their dogs. It is not the dogs fault, and in turn would be more effective to fine the owners because if you shoot the dog, their next dog will do the same thing if they havent been warned and/or fined. Whats funny though, is that the animal control told me, that he would be ballistic, and recommended the 3 S's.....
shoot, shovel, shutup! No kidding

- HUNT,FISH,DIE


----------



## boehr

I do not tell people the 3 S's because people are trying to find out the truth and that's not the truth. As far as contacting you with other questions, that helps but doesn't make it a requirement. I guess it depends on if he agrees to keep you confidential.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge

Hey Boehr;
Along the same vein, what about cats, esp. those on state land with a young cottontail or songbird in its jaws? At my grandpa's place (in the country), shooting stray cats was almost considered a public service. How does the law effect them? Thanx


----------



## boehr

There is no law on cats, unfortunately. Of course that isn't said to mislead you that a cat owner wouldn't sue you for shooting their cat but no law.


----------



## Buck#906

Byron said:


> Hunt,
> 
> I believe you could have shot the dog if you saw it chasing deer, but Boehr will tell you for sure.
> 
> Also, it isn't considered polite to write everything in CAPS. CAPS indicates that you are yelling, and it's more difficult to read. I like your posts, so keep putting them up, just turn the caps lock off.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Byron


Thanks for the AD on the capitols. I didnt know it meant yelling either, Im a '72 that didnt learn computers to good.


----------



## Buck#906

boehr said:


> Mtnman198...The Dog Law was first written in 1919. If that has been the law since then I can't tell you. The part about a law enforcement officer being the only person able to kill a dog chasing deer has been law for sure since the 70's. Why it's like that I also can't say, I can come up with many guess but they would be just guesses. I know officers who have shot dogs running deer and then been sued and lost. That is one reason a lot of officers will not shoot a dog. I myself have only shoot one dog in my career and that was with the owners permission first, along with court orders and circumstances that left no choice. Everyone else, the dogs owner, that could be found gets tickets. It is my opinion that a dog chases things by instinct, their not doing anything that does not come naturally. It's the owners responsibility to properly train their dog for whatever they choose to use the dog for. Anyone who just let's their dog run is lazy, doesn't care about the dog, and deserves to be punished by the means of the law. Most of those same people are lazy to ever license their dog or get the proper shots for their dog too.


My Dad was a State Trooper and shot a dog he saw harassing a moose calf, for 2 days you would have thought he shot an unarmed man. Warning: When you cross the Mac, we do not want your dogs chasing deer or moose. And some of the old timers and for sure our Lawmen will probably shoot your dog. Please leash or e-collar your pet.


----------



## Buck#906

HUNT FISH DIE said:


> HI YA BOEHR I REALLY APPRECIATE ALL THE EXTRA TIME YOU TAKE ON THIS SITE, BEYOND YOUR DAY JOB. OUR NEIGHBORHOOD, WHICH BUTTS TO STATE LAND IN ARENAC CO., IS BEING USED AS A PLAYGROUND FOR A NEIGHBORS' DOG! BUT EVEN WORSE, I SAW THIS DOG CHASING DEER, TURKEY AND EVEN SAW THE DOG ONCE WITH A DEER LEG IN ITS MOUTH!! NEELESS TO SAY I HAVENT SEEN 1/4 OF THE DEER THIS YEAR COMPARED TO YEARS PAST NEAR THE HOUSE. THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR ABOUT 6 MONTHS NOW AND THE LAST STRAW WAS THIS PAST RIFLE SEASON, I WAS HUNTING THE STATE LAND NEARBY, AND AFTER 3 HOURS SAW A DEER RUN BY AND THE DOG 30 YARDS BEHIND IT. MY ? IS, COULD I HAVE SHOT IT?
> I DID JUST YESTERDAY, CALL ANIMAL CONTROL AND WILL FIND OUT I HOPE SOON ANY RESULTS. I APPRECIATE THE ANSWER TO MY QUESTION, AND ANY OTHER ADVICE TO THE SITUATION. THANKS BOEHR
> 
> HUNT,FISH,DIE


Very good topic Sir! In the 906, the old timers and the Lawmen I know and grew up with, look at letting dogs chase deer or moose as breaking man codes. Written here right after the civil war. It is evil to us to let that start. The list of bad would fill this page. It is even thought that Officer Wilson was murdered by 2 moose poachers using dogs, when he confronted them, they killed him. So, yes I will shoot dogs chasing deer or moose. I even drilled it in my kids head, to watch their dogs and if they pick up deer running PUT THEM DOWN.


----------



## Buck#906

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Hey Boehr;
> Along the same vein, what about cats, esp. those on state land with a young cottontail or songbird in its jaws? At my grandpa's place (in the country), shooting stray cats was almost considered a public service. How does the law effect them? Thanx


yep


----------



## Buck#906

boehr said:


> I do not tell people the 3 S's because people are trying to find out the truth and that's not the truth. As far as contacting you with other questions, that helps but doesn't make it a requirement. I guess it depends on if he agrees to keep you confidential.


If your a Lawman, thanx..My Dad would never have told a citizen to do that either, but up here, if your dog is chasing....


----------



## Buck#906

boehr said:


> There is no law on cats, unfortunately. Of course that isn't said to mislead you that a cat owner wouldn't sue you for shooting their cat but no law.


yep, Karen will sue you


----------



## Buck#906

boehr said:


> Mtnman198...The Dog Law was first written in 1919. If that has been the law since then I can't tell you. The part about a law enforcement officer being the only person able to kill a dog chasing deer has been law for sure since the 70's. Why it's like that I also can't say, I can come up with many guess but they would be just guesses. I know officers who have shot dogs running deer and then been sued and lost. That is one reason a lot of officers will not shoot a dog. I myself have only shoot one dog in my career and that was with the owners permission first, along with court orders and circumstances that left no choice. Everyone else, the dogs owner, that could be found gets tickets. It is my opinion that a dog chases things by instinct, their not doing anything that does not come naturally. It's the owners responsibility to properly train their dog for whatever they choose to use the dog for. Anyone who just let's their dog run is lazy, doesn't care about the dog, and deserves to be punished by the means of the law. Most of those same people are lazy to ever license their dog or get the proper shots for their dog too.


Im not being 'cute, this is a hot topic in our family do to 906 law enforcement...The no dogs for deer and moose was written into place in 1887, we were allowed to start using leashed dogs in 1998 to track wounded deer. Hunters with Fed Service Dog ID can have their dog in their company, as long as it remains under direct control of the ID holder and does not participate. With family ties to Officer Wilson who was murdered, by moose poachers using dogs, I cant watch dogs chase deer or moose.


----------



## onlinebiker

Invoke 3S rule.

Shoot.
Shovel.
Shut up.


....

Works every time.


----------



## Buck#906

Mtnman198 said:


> boehr
> thats an interesting post,I know many hunters who think it is perfectly legal to shoot dogs running deer,do you know why this is?did it use to be legal? hopefully our members will read this and pass it along to other hunters so as not to give us a bad name.


Im sorry, but if you cross The Mac and we see a dog on a deer or moose, legal or not, 99% of us will shoot it.


----------



## 9

A dozen years ago a large acreage property owner called the DNR Officer to have him come out because he was seeing a lot of large canine tracks running deer thinking they were large coytoes. The officer had them contact me and I came out to scout. The tracks were made by a couple of large dogs and they were indeed chasing deer what looked to be everynight. I had lived just a 1.5 miles up the road and had deer hunted the area quite a bit and these two dogs were doing a serious job of harassing the deer off the property.

I advised the property owner to go about 3/4 north to the next road where there was a neighborhood and stop at a couple houses whose property came back closest to parts of his and tell them I was trapping coyote and if I caught a dog I would turn it over to County Animal Control where it would cost them $$ to get them back. I told him the word would get out to the person who was turning their dogs loose at night and letting them run. $$ talks and BS squawks!

I think the property owner hit a bullseye because the dog activity ceased immediately and never has restarted. I’ve continued to trap coyotes on the property since then and once the dogs quit harassing the deer they came right back onto it very quickly.

I catch anywhere from 3-10 coyote a year off that property yet there is almost an overpopulation of deer and some very nice bucks are taken every year. Sure, those coyotes are preying on the deer as nature intended but there is a far different interface and relationship between deer & coyote preying on them then between deer & dogs running them.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

Do we have a winner in the oldest resurrected thread contest?


----------



## Liver and Onions

sureshot006 said:


> @Buck#906 what is the real purpose here? Noticing a pattern


Just because a guy quotes a 21 year old thread and makes 7 straight posts until he finally gets another menmber to chime in and you think he has an ulterior motive ?

L & O


----------



## Petronius

Buck#906 said:


> just talking about deer huntin


We're just busting your balls. 
Welcom to the site.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

Way back when I liked hearing from Boher, then left the forum for many years. How did he get banned?


----------



## Buck#906

sureshot006 said:


> Sure you are. And when my wife says "fine" she means everything is fine.
> 
> Seems several members have called you out for trolling already.


im computer ignorant, for goodness sake what in the world is trolling? Im picturing 14'v-botttom w/ 50hp yamaha and a Johnson silver minnow. And I thought the purpose was to talk deer hunting? What gives?


----------



## sureshot006

Buck#906 said:


> im computer ignorant, for goodness sake what in the world is trolling? Im picturing 14'v-botttom w/ 50hp yamaha and a Johnson silver minnow. And I thought the purpose was to talk deer hunting? What gives?


If you're not playing dumb, the other members here will let you know what trolling is.

Here is a good one. Stirring up an argumentative topic. Food plot versus bait


----------

